# Slammin The Geese at Chip



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Outside of Chip Lake this morning 3 miles from Medina.
Hords of Geese flying after 9:30.
2 Guys, 4 Geese. The other guys did not show up for this one.
Lil Rob... Post some pics?
We doing it agin in the morning, this time the gang will all be there.
post the pic's tomarrow.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

slammed some today in columbiana county, 2 guys 2 quick limits


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i'll be out there with you tomorrow ,owen


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah...we should have limited out on the first flock. Oh well, the fun got spread out picking them off one at a time. We were supposed to have 2-3 other guys with us...but they couldn't make it...too bad...we'd all have gotten our limit. Can't wait until the morning to get back out there.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

A hunt partner took his dog for a walk this afternoon.(Wife was #$&#37;& at him).
He say a big flock came back into the general area just before dark.
We should do some good in the morning guys.
Remember,, Camo to the cut corn.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice! How did you do on Sunday? 2 guys and 4 geese down here on Sunday, I got 3 mallards and a gadwall on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

We couldnt get the birds to commit on Sunday.
100 yards out and they were flaring out.
Tried different set ups and moving the guys but to no avail.
Them geese were spotting us in the field.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that WalleyeGuy. Them guys came here Sunday and was blasting away at 6:30 and left one laying on the pond which was still half froze. My girlfriends brother was watchin them from his house and he said , as the birds were flying over they were chasing them as they were shooting at them. So you know what that means don't you. Even a better chance you hunting here next year. Talk to you soon and take care............Rich


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow rich that is pretty bad!!! first of all the first shot was not supposed to be until 7:20 or so (the sunrise/sunset table that I have ends in dec.. but as of dec 31 the first shot was 7:18) and they were shooting at 6:30? and they left a goose on the pond what a waste!!!! All they had to do was get a fishing pole with a lure with a set of trebble hooks and snag it.. or many other ways to retrieve it.... wow!!! and people wonder why they get denied to hunt on private property..... when people act like this it just ruins it for everyone else.....


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats how I feel Chippewa. It did seem a little early to blasting shots. Then again maybe I was just jealous........LOL......I hunt by the book not just here but any where else. Also i showed the guy the property and if there would of been a problem as him gettin a bird unstuck off the ice all he could have done was go to any of the four houses here and we would of got a fishin rod ready to go to retrieve the bird. All I know is that I got 17 rods ready to go and there must me another 12 rods in the barns ready to go


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow....6:30! The birds must really freeze in the glare of headlights. We have a few jack arse's like that around here, shooting geese a half hour after legal shooting time. Wildlife officer got a call on that one.

The birds we worked were very cautious, some came in without a peep, others wanted to talk alot. Just using a flag worked the best for the most part on Sunday for us. Birds would set wings but stay high on their glide and slide around a couple of times checking things out. At least you had some fun on Saturday.


----------

